# Xs en 10 fois ? ajustable ?



## yamimillenium (10 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Détenteur d'un iPhone SE 16Go, je me disais que je testerai bien un modèle plus récent. Malheureusement, les finances n'étant pas toujours au beau fixe, j'envisageais initialement de prendre un 7Plus ou un 8Plus d'occasion (je suis habitué aux grands écrans en dehors du SE).
Malheureusement, les sites de vente ne proposent que des paiements en 4 fois (au mieux) et ça représente quand même une somme mensuelle...
Et là, surprise ! Apple propose un financement en 10 fois sans frais... de quoi, pourquoi pas, se laisser tenter par un modèle plus récent : un Xs (j'aurais pu prendre un X, mais Apple ne le vend plus...).

Mes questions, pour ceux ayant déjà fait appel à ce service, sont les suivantes :
- ce paiement en 10 fois n'est-il possible que sur internet ? ou est-il possible en magasin ?
- peut-on le combiner avec une reprise du SE (qui ne me sera plus utile du coup) ? en magasin ? en ligne ?
- peut-on utiliser ce 10 fois pour une partie seulement du prix ? (par exemple, je paierai 300€ en direct et le reste réparties sur les mois restants, comme un apport en somme)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## edenpulse (10 Décembre 2018)

Certains opérateurs proposent de payer une grande partie de l'appareil dans l'abonnement, moyennant un versement initial. 
Je te laisse aller voir de leurs coté, ils sont assez arrangeants.


----------



## Tony 11 (10 Décembre 2018)

Concernant Apple store tu peut payer en 12 18 24 fois ou plus ....
Normalement oui la personne avant moi se faisait reprendre son 8plus pour un XS Max donc possible.
Et pour le dernier point oui tu peut te servir de ton 10 fois que pour une partie mais tu a un minimun de 259 euro à payer pour bénéficier du 10 fois en espérant t avoir aider.


----------



## yamimillenium (10 Décembre 2018)

Merci à vous deux, je vais regarder ça de près


----------



## ibabar (11 Décembre 2018)

yamimillenium a dit:


> - peut-on le combiner avec une reprise du SE (qui ne me sera plus utile du coup) ? en magasin ? en ligne ?


Si t'es déjà short niveau budget, mieux vaudrait revendre ton SE par tes propres moyens, sur leboncoincoin (surtout en cette période pré-fêtes) plutôt qu'une reprise Apple qui est souvent au raz des pâquerettes (tout comme les sites de reprise genre Volpy &co).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2018)

Si tes finances ne sont pas au beau fixe, tu as le XR, qui est beaucoup moins cher que le XS.


----------

